
What software engineers are making around the world - rainhacker
https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/09/what-software-engineers-are-making-around-the-world-right-now/
======
dbg31415
Let's not get too fixated on dollars. Think about all that you're paid in...
if you live in Sydney, you get paid in access to beaches. If you live in
Austin, you get paid with good BBQ and tacos. If you live in SF, you get a lot
more networking opportunities than anywhere else on the planet. Dollars are
just one part of the equation.

